# Kegerator Vs Kegmaster



## kiwisteveo (3/5/11)

just saw craftbrewers deal of the moment $399 for the kegerator,but proberly going to grain & grape tomorrow and the kegmaster 3 is $595 so is their a massive difference between the two(apart from no font included at craftbrewer)


----------



## JestersDarts (3/5/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> just saw craftbrewers deal of the moment $399 for the kegerator,but proberly going to grain & grape tomorrow and the kegmaster 3 is $595 so is their a massive difference between the two(apart from no font included at craftbrewer)



They are the same base fridge. By the same, i mean identical. The difference is in the "accessories" or the quality of the bits and bobs that you get included with it.

The fridge is the same, comes with a standard set of bits that can be changed for better gear.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/5/11)

I saw it and cursed.

Trust me to be broke when something I want/need is on superspecial.

Goomba


----------



## kiwisteveo (3/5/11)

so the 64 thousand dollar question is which is the best deal????


----------



## Ross (3/5/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> just saw craftbrewers deal of the moment $399 for the kegerator,but proberly going to grain & grape tomorrow and the kegmaster 3 is $595 so is their a massive difference between the two(apart from no font included at craftbrewer)



Kegerators are identical - If you want a Chinese font, I'm happy to add one for $50, I've got heaps I don't know what to do with.

Cheers Ross


----------



## kiwisteveo (3/5/11)

Ross said:


> Kegerators are identical - If you want a Chinese font, I'm happy to add one for $50, I've got heaps I don't know what to do with.
> 
> Cheers Ross




this may sound stupid but yours are a brown colour and g&g is silver looking(picture looks totally diff on both sites)so are the same apart from what your looking at on the outside


----------



## Ross (3/5/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> this may sound stupid but yours are a brown colour and g&g is silver looking(picture looks totally diff on both sites)so are the same apart from what your looking at on the outside



Identical inside & out....just the pictures


----------



## kiwisteveo (3/5/11)

Ross said:


> Identical inside & out....just the pictures




so is yours silver cause thats all thats stopping me atm


----------



## JestersDarts (3/5/11)

Ross said:


> Identical inside & out....just the pictures






kiwisteveo said:


> so is yours silver cause thats all thats stopping me atm







Ross said:


> Identical inside & out....just the pictures


----------



## Spork (3/5/11)

Tempting. How much to have one sent to Tassie?


----------



## Ross (3/5/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> so is yours silver cause thats all thats stopping me atm



yes


----------



## haysie (3/5/11)

Do I assume, G&G comes with the shitty chinese we pour froth beer font I have heard so many bad reports about for 595 and CB comes with no font for 399 or add the chinese font and its 449.

Out of interest why are they both selling crappy fonts?

Whats a CB worth with a font that works? and do they have a temp display? edit. i should look it up but didnt.


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/11)

I'll tell a tale out of school and hope I don't offend Ross, but when he gets the kegmates they actually come supplied to him with a Chinese double font in a box inside. I went in and picked mine up Anthony kindly unpacked it for me so I could fit it into the hatch and during the unpack I saw there was a box inside with a font. He took it out and placed it on a pallet with a lot of other little boxes. As he said, Ross could charge you $50 extra for the fridge / fonts as he gets them in - then spend the next three months on the phone trying to explain to you why your fonts are dripping and pouring foam and.....

The guy would rather - much rather - take the font hit (as that is how the unit is imported and I guess he can't do much about that at the moment anyway) and ensure that you get a quality system at the end of the day by spending a bit extra for a quality font set, as there's nothing wrong with the fridge itself. As they used to say, the included font spoils the ship for the haporth of tar. 

I expect he will sell them in bulk to someone else who can put them on Ebay cheap, whatever, and caveat emptor.


----------



## Ross (3/5/11)

Haysie,

I believe G&G sells the Chinese fonts that come with the kegerators, but you'd have to confirm that with them.

The Chinese fonts/taps IMO are not of merchantable quality & hence we do not generally offer them with the fridges unless specifically requested.
Unfortunately we are sat on approx 60 of them, gathering dust.
Yes, the kegerators have a temp display.

cheers Ross


----------



## JestersDarts (3/5/11)

haysie said:


> Do I assume, G&G comes with the shitty chinese we pour froth beer font I have heard so many bad reports about for 595 and CB comes with no font for 399 or add the chinese font and its 449.
> 
> Out of interest why are they both selling crappy fonts?
> 
> Whats a CB worth with a font that works? and do they have a temp display? edit. i should look it up but didnt.



They are the same unit from wherever. China probably. They all come with the same crap font. Add a better font. Obviously will cost more.


----------



## goomboogo (4/5/11)

I have one of these units and the supplied taps were never used. It was an easy job to replace with perlicks.


----------



## T_Kiwi (7/5/11)

all i did was drill out the pipe where the tap sits in with my kegmaster and that took care of my foam problem as the beer was going from the copper pipe and hitting the tap hole wall which was smaller in diameter and a bit of a rough edge. I have to add that i was pouring carlton draught (got it wholesale for 6 months). I have for the very first time put a brew from a kit down last night and will be using corn kegs. I hope the pour is as good


----------



## Cocko (7/5/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> just saw craftbrewers deal of the moment $399 for the kegerator,but proberly going to grain & grape tomorrow and the kegmaster 3 is $595 so is their a massive difference between the two(apart from no font included at craftbrewer)



Freight?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Necro (almost) thread:

Looking at buying a kegerator. Now the biggest caveat I need to put in, is that I'm quite happy with a 2 corny keg sized kegerator - I don't drink or brew enough beer to make a 3 keg holder viable, if a 2 kegger is cheaper. If I ever buy more than 2 kegs, I'll carb them up, and then leave them under the house or in the spare fridge. I'm not bothered in the least by this. I also don't mind it being a single font in the least. By the time I get through a keg, I'll have hopefully talked the Minister of Finance into agreeing to a 2 font (maybe), or I'll just wear having to switch kegs manually - honestly, I don't care.

I'm not going to do my own, for 2 reasons. 1. I suck at DIY. 2. My missus would rather me get a kegerator because they look good and fit in the house. Most beer purchases are a mission, so I'm taking this gimme.

Finally, getting a reg and font as part of it is a big seller for me, because 1. I suck at DIY- this gives me less to stuff up and 2. I have yet to purchase these items and incorporating this into my budget would be a big bonus - even if I did prefer to upgrade the reg and font later on.

Okey dokey.

Craftbrewer Kegerator $499 Pros - I can pick up, Cons - don't need 3 kegs, no reg, no font, nothing except the fridge itself.

Keg King $499 Pro's - free delivery for items over $200, has font, tap and reg. Cons - none that I can see

ebay purchase $379 +100 del + 40 ins = $519. Pro's - reg, font, etc included; con's - marginally more expensive than kegking if I'm right about keg king's postage.

Any other kegerators on the market around this size and price range?

Anything else a keg newb needs to know?

Am I seeing this right that the keg king/ebay keg appear to be better value?

cheers

Goomba


----------



## donburke (14/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Necro (almost) thread:
> 
> Looking at buying a kegerator. Now the biggest caveat I need to put in, is that I'm quite happy with a 2 corny keg sized kegerator - I don't drink or brew enough beer to make a 3 keg holder viable, if a 2 kegger is cheaper. If I ever buy more than 2 kegs, I'll carb them up, and then leave them under the house or in the spare fridge. I'm not bothered in the least by this. I also don't mind it being a single font in the least. By the time I get through a keg, I'll have hopefully talked the Minister of Finance into agreeing to a 2 font (maybe), or I'll just wear having to switch kegs manually - honestly, I don't care.
> 
> ...



i know you say 1 font will do, and you dont need it to hold 3 kegs, but this will likely change when you have it, so i'd recommend you get the flat door one that fits 3 kegs, with a 2 tap font, i'm quite sure they are sold with dual tap fonts

having a 3rd keg in the fridge can help with lagering/conditioning/carbonating the next keg, even if it isnt connected


----------



## QldKev (14/7/11)

One of the kegs can have carbonated water in it. I have one of Ross's setups with 3 kegs/ 3 taps, and the left tap always has water. The water at beer serving pressure is not as fizzy as normal soda water, but it is excellent having cold fizzy water on tap. I drink it straight, while the wife and kids add cordial etc to it in the glass.

QldKev


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

donburke said:


> i know you say 1 font will do, and you dont need it to hold 3 kegs, but this will likely change when you have it, so i'd recommend you get the flat door one that fits 3 kegs, with a 2 tap font, i'm quite sure they are sold with dual tap fonts
> 
> having a 3rd keg in the fridge can help with lagering/conditioning/carbonating the next keg, even if it isnt connected



I do have a spare fridge for conditioning and temp control brewing (hence the reason why a kegerator is on the cards) and I don't, by myself, drink or brew enough batches to run it.

But - what kegs that are 3 keg systems with 2 fonts - are available that you see as being good value? This will also allow for a truer comparison. Same bloke on ebay has $499 for a dual font 3 keg fridge with a reg for $499. Even with Delivery and insurance, I'm unlikely to save monies buying the CB and then acquiring the reg and dual tap font.

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## donburke (14/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I do have a spare fridge for conditioning and temp control brewing (hence the reason why a kegerator is on the cards) and I don't, by myself, drink or brew enough batches to run it.
> 
> But - what kegs that are 3 keg systems with 2 fonts - are available that you see as being good value? This will also allow for a truer comparison. Same bloke on ebay has $499 for a dual font 3 keg fridge with a reg for $499. Even with Delivery and insurance, I'm unlikely to save monies buying the CB and then acquiring the reg and dual tap font.
> 
> ...



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...=item4aacab86ab

is this the one ? comes with reg & 2 tap font


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

donburke said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dual-Double-Tap...=item4aacab86ab
> 
> is this the one ? comes with reg & 2 tap font



Yep - that's the one.

Goomba


----------



## donburke (14/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Yep - that's the one.
> 
> Goomba




thats the one you should buy


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Sweet donburke - thanks for that. My issue was value vs quality, but it appears as though all is well.

I'll leave this thread open (I might bump it), just to keep the debate open as well.

Goomba


----------



## Malted (14/7/11)

He he he, Keg King vs Ebay. The last Ebay one IS a Keg King one...


Another point to consider (whether it is a valid point is uncertain):
Three kegs in the fridge will have a greater thermal mass and will resist warming up; it will take more energy to get them cold but they should stay cold longer than a 1 keg fridge.


----------



## Paul H (14/7/11)

I have purchased 4 keggerators from CB (3 for me 1 for mate) & went with SS triple fonts with Perlicks 525's. Haven't had a problem (touch wood) however I know if I do I can always waddle down to CB & I know I will have any issues resolved.

In respect to not brewing enough for 3 taps, I don't brew much lately (twice in 6 months), however it takes me a long time to drink a keg (as I have no friends) & I like a little variety.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Just thinking - is there any Brisbane based supplier selling these for less than the delivered cost of the ebay one? I'm wasting $140 in postage & insurance, surely there has to be a smart Brisbanite (possibly an oxymoron to you southerners, but I'll perservere) selling these for a good cost to the retail client.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## Amber Fluid (14/7/11)

I have the series 3 Keg King and have not had any issues with it whatsoever. I recommend getting the series 3 version as this fridge will go from 0C-28C rather than the series 2 which is 2c-10c. You could also use it as a secondary fermenting fridge without the need for a temp controller if ever needed.

Yes it also holds 3 x 19L + 2.6kg gas bottle and I have no doubt you will certainly find a use for the other tap and space in time. Stout, lagar, ale, ginger beer, soda water, cordial etc. Also the added space for conditioning or just storing a keg is always handy.


----------



## stux (14/7/11)

I know you said you don't need more than 2 kegs.

But the sheer utility if having 2 online and 1 "hot spare" which is conditioning/carbonating should not be dismissed lightly

Alternatively, consider soda or cider for the missus 


I've had two taps with 3 kegs....

4 taps with 4 kegs

and 4 taps with 5 kegs

And not having the spare keg with the 4 tap system was a major PITA.

In many ways, if you don't drink beer fast, then having more taps is more worthwhile, as its the only way you're going to see some variety


----------



## BOG (14/7/11)

I'm getting a Bar built and have designed a place under the bench for the Keg fridge to locate.

Will these things fit in the usual size space under the bench? (like a dishwasher space).
The dimensions listed say something else.




BOG


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Found a brisbane based supplier on ebay, that has the 2 font, 3 keg fitting ones with reg, fittings, etc for $550, with free delivery within 25km of Mt Gravatt (which I am just).

Looks like he'll get my money on the weekend.

Goomba


----------



## komodo (14/7/11)

Stux said:


> In many ways, if you don't drink beer fast, then having more taps is more worthwhile, as its the only way you're going to see some variety




^this man speaks the truth.


----------



## Peteoz77 (14/7/11)

QldKev said:


> One of the kegs can have carbonated water in it. I have one of Ross's setups with 3 kegs/ 3 taps, and the left tap always has water. The water at beer serving pressure is not as fizzy as normal soda water, but it is excellent having cold fizzy water on tap. I drink it straight, while the wife and kids add cordial etc to it in the glass.
> 
> QldKev




Too True!

I have a big fridge with 6 taps, but one ALWAYS has Carbonated water on it. I drink 1-2 glasses every morning, and don't mind a Gin and "Tonic" made with it either.


----------



## Peteoz77 (14/7/11)

The other thing to consider is this:

Your kegging setup will last MANY years.. a lot longer than those crappy taps that they supply with the fridge. In the long run, what's another $100 to have GOOD taps, that never leak, never get stuck closed, and always have a perfect pour? I have Perlick 525 taps and I would never have anything else. My guess is that Ross would add a couple of these for less than $100 extra over the crap taps. For a lifetime investment, I would definitely spend the extra $100.. maybe less.

Just my 5 cents worth (Inflation!)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Peteoz77 said:


> The other thing to consider is this:
> 
> Your kegging setup will last MANY years.. a lot longer than those crappy taps that they supply with the fridge. In the long run, what's another $100 to have GOOD taps, that never leak, never get stuck closed, and always have a perfect pour? I have Perlick 525 taps and I would never have anything else. My guess is that Ross would add a couple of these for less than $100 extra over the crap taps. For a lifetime investment, I would definitely spend the extra $100.. maybe less.
> 
> Just my 5 cents worth (Inflation!)



I can see your point, but I'm looking at a saving of around $200 between reg (micromatic) and 2 tap font, plus lines. Lines are nothing, I know, but the rest means I've got it sorted other than kegs (which I'm about to obtain), co2 (sourced) and QDs.

$200 is significant in the immediate term, just to get away from bottling. I can clear another $200 out in smaller batches after the initial purchase.

Goomba


----------



## Ross (14/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Found a brisbane based supplier on ebay, that has the 2 font, 3 keg fitting ones with reg, fittings, etc for $550, with free delivery within 25km of Mt Gravatt (which I am just).
> 
> Looks like he'll get my money on the weekend.
> 
> Goomba



LRG,

If you want a kegerator with crap font & reg we'll happily beat any ebay offer. 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Linky - claims to be top quality font, taps and reg

Cheers,

Goomba


----------



## Ross (14/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Linky - claims to be top quality font, taps and reg
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Goomba



Must be true then.....


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Ross said:


> Must be true then.....



Fair call  :lol: 

I'll ask the question, we'll see where that goes.

Got 3 little tackers, and a rare pass from the Minister of Finance. Trying to get max value.

Goomba


----------



## ChrisECarpenter (14/7/11)

Ross - what's the difference between the cheapie font & taps? Is it just the tap, or the font too?

I'm a fan of a do it once, do it right but I can't imagine that the font (which should just be a chrome steel tube) could have much to do with the foaming issues?

I think if somebodies looking for a serious bargain - making your own kegerator or keg-freezer is the way to go - what you save you pay for in your own time and inginuity.
Otherwise you're better off to spend the extra 10-20% and get something that has been checked over and is a finished, working product. You pay for the convenience of plug and play.

Chris


----------



## mwd (15/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Found a brisbane based supplier on ebay, that has the 2 font, 3 keg fitting ones with reg, fittings, etc for $550, with free delivery within 25km of Mt Gravatt (which I am just).
> 
> Looks like he'll get my money on the weekend.
> 
> Goomba




Got to say from the photos that it certainly looks like a nice quality setup not that you can tell how good the taps are from a picture.

Must stop looking on evilbay and stick to my bottle collection :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (15/7/11)

Ross said:


> Must be true then.....



those Dorado taps are the best :blink: 

I wish the Celis would fit my font.


QldKev


----------



## fraser_john (15/7/11)

Ask any kegerator supplier if the little LCD unit is replaceable!

The brains of temp control is in behind it and I know one brewer whose LCD unit died a few months after warranty ran out and it could not be replaced! He ended up replacing it with a digital controller discussed on this forum elsewhere.

Also, this brewer was told that the font was stainless steel and it turned out to be chrome plated steel that had already started rusting before the unit had arrived at his house. The supplier moaned and groaned, but ended up replacing it with the proper stainless steel one.

Point being that not just the font/taps can be chinese junk (its the brewers fault remember), but the other components can be as well.

If it is a cheap price, its probably a cheap build.


----------



## tunza60 (23/5/15)

Hey alkl, just bought a kegerator, which was delivered today. Have unpacked everything...(this is crap..im thinking)..leaks, its terrible plastic.. these taps wont last long. ive taken the font apart 3 times to try and trace a leak..have i mentioned its crap!!.. Has anyone done a mod for the taps?..which will fit in the pathetic font?..i really cnt believe i bought this..i thought the font and taps would be steel. I basiacally paid $600 for a bar fridge with 2 holes drilled in it.. **** me...lol


----------

